# Canon Powershot A75



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

So, there's got to be a way to use this to at least take semi-decent photos. I don't have an external flash, and I've played with all sorts of the manual dealies....1/100, 1/250, 1/50, and anything in between. F4.8, and on. Still, bad shots. I'll take 50 and not one. I understand you have to take a lot of bad photos to get a great one, but I'm about to have a Sybil moment with this camera.

Anyone use this? Or have any pointers? Hristo, fix it???


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Set your White balance to cloudy day, and set your exposure compensation to -2.0 or so. Change your exposure compensation for desired effect.

jB


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Jason,

Thank you for those pointers! I appreciate it!!


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't remember where I found this link, but it helped me a great deal. Hopefully it helps you too. 
http://www.characin.com/photography/web-show/A-01-intro.html


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you! This does help. Looks like I need to grab an external flash


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

You don't necessarily need an external flash. Try taking your pictures at a slight angle from the tank, just enough to take the reflection out. People have also used lamps to light their subject.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

i wouldnt use a flash at all. 

P & S settings

flash off
white balance to cloudy day or 6700k if you can adjust it like that
set the exposure compensation to as low as it goes and work your way up for brightness.

Seems to work every time.

jB


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I seem to get the best color not using a flash at all, however I can't figure out how to get the shutter speed to adjust to compensate. I'm pretty naive when it comes to the different aspects of cameras and what it all means, so I need to do some more research. I need to dig up the manual to learn how to adjust the settings you're mentioning, Jason.

Thanks for the pointers, both of you!


----------

